
Ask HN: Good, cheap web hosting? - dyeje
Any recommendations for web hosting?  Not trying to do anything fancy, just looking for something cheap and reliable to host a couple static sites.
======
Stoo
If it's just static hosting you're after Amazon's S3 is worth looking at:
[http://aws.amazon.com/s3/](http://aws.amazon.com/s3/)

------
gk1
Are you looking for managed hosting? If so,
[http://www.namecheap.com](http://www.namecheap.com) might be what you're
looking for.

~~~
dyeje
What's managed hosting? I was already looking at namecheap, so I'm glad
someone brought them up.

